# Rats Are Sick; Oil of Oregano



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just spent over a hundred dollars on getting mite treatment and abscess drained and meds for that  not that it's not my responsibility but still I'm a bit strapped for cash. The boys are on ivermectin but I'm going to try and get revolution for the girls and I can't imagine that's cheap. 

In any case, some of the girls are sounding wuffly like a guinea pig. It's all in their nose, lungs are clear.
It comes and goes, varying from rat to rat day to day. It seems to be mostly when they're waking up so I think it's sorta like me when it's cold out I wake up congested. Again, lungs are clear and it's the only symptom and it comes and goes. Less than a week though. 

It's only two or three of them in the cage of 9, so I'm confident it's not a URI yet but just myco. I wanted to treat with oil of oregano which I know is "one drop twice a day". Woefully, I didn't remember anything more than that. 
So, could I put drops in their water? Or must it be in their mouth? Should I treat all or just the few? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The thing about oil of oregano is that it is SUPER strong in flavor, even when diluted. It needs to be masked pretty heavily. Medicine balls with Nutella work well for most rats. Others will take it mixed in with some Nutrical or the like.

I'd treat all.


----------

